
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (October 2014) - whoishiring
	Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format
  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Resume:
  Email:
======
p-squared
Location: Wisconsin; actively looking to relocate to a warmer climate.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes, please.

Technologies: C++, C, Python, OCaml, Verilog, bus analyzers, JTAG debuggers,
o-scopes, and whatever else gets the job done.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: wi.is.cold@gmail.com

I'm a software engineering generalist, but my skills run pretty deep in both
systems engineering and embedded programming. I'm comfortable working at any
level from handful-of-KB bare-metal microcontrollers to Linux kernel drivers
to complex multithreaded application design, and I enjoy the variety of
working in multiple domains.

My most extensive experience is in block storage peripherals. I've written
drivers for a variety of storage protocols and I've designed and built the
software architecture for products that move data from storage device A to
storage device B at improbably high speeds. But I'm not really looking to get
pinned down as a "block storage guy," and would prefer to branch out in a
different direction and learn some new technologies along the way. Maybe you
have something interesting?

I'm not really looking for yet-another-web-startup opportunities. An
attractive position will have challenging problems to solve, a meaningful
product to deliver, and a team of smart engineers getting it done. It might
involve a physical hardware component, but that's not a requirement. If you
are building something on a Node stack, you should be prepared for me to not
take you seriously.

Bonus points for use of functional programming languages with strong static
type systems.

------
Daves
Location: I'm a recent grad hoping to relocate either to Boston, Austin,
Seattle, Atlanta, or the SF area. (I'm open to other areas as well, depending
on the opportunity.)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: 100%

Technologies: AngularJS, Django, JavaScript, Java, Python, jQuery, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB, Bootstrap, Git, AWS

Resume + Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess (at) gmail

I took a break from job searching the past 3 weeks to work on an interesting
project (esp. for those familiar with fantasy football) built with the MEAN
stack. It's not 100% complete yet, but I have a working demo up on Heroku.
Please let me know if you're interested in seeing it.

------
newyankee
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: SQL, R, Python, HTML5, GIS

Applications: Spotfire, Oil and Gas applications incl. Powerexplorer, OFM etc.

Email: sandeep (dot) jlct (at) gmail (dot) com

I have been working as a data analyst at an Oil and Gas firm for > 2 years. I
have a Masters in Geosciences and BS in Engineering with a very good research
experience in hydrology / climatology. I have worked as a GIS analyst in the
past as well. I mostly work on SQL but understand stuff like Mongodb. I am
interested in working as a trainee data scientist (with my quant background)
working with R, Python etc. I believe my Geospatial background and domain
knowledge helps me to work with a wide class of problems.

------
rcarrigan87
I've been helping my brother expand his business for the past year and a half.
We've grown a great deal and for many reasons I've lost interest in the
business.

This is probably the longest period I've gone since high school(I'm 27),
without working on a side hustle or launching something. Needless to say, I've
got the entrepreneurial itch and I'm looking for someone like minded to start
working on something.

My background is primarily sales(5yrs) and internet marketing(4 yrs). I've
managed Adwords/Yahoo/Bing search campaigns and large link-building/outreach
campaigns. I haven't done much email marketing (but I'd like to learn). I've
cold called 50-100 leads per day selling anything from SEO services to
residential moving quotes(aka the grind). I'm also fairly knowledgeable when
it comes to health care for senior citizens.

I have been learning to develop as well. Technologies I'm familiar with:
Python, Django, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, PostgreSQL, Wordpress, version control
using git and heroku for deployment. I can build an MVP for most basic ideas.

I'm very knowledgeable when it comes to SEO and lead generation(that's
basically what I do all day everyday). I haven't done any ecommerce or SaaS
marketing but I find both very interesting.

I have a lot of flexibility and free time with my current gig and I'd like to
work on something on the side.

Email in my profile is good, let's talk.

------
sheerun
Location: Poland, Wroclaw

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! Bay Area.

Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, Rails, AngularJS, SQL (PostgreSQL!), Neo4j,
ElasticSearch, Bash, Unix, Vim, HTML/CSS (SCSS, SLIM, HAML, JADE), Redis, User
Interfaces, Linux DevOps, Docker.

Resume: I can send you a formal resume via email, but here are some fun facts
about me: [http://sheerun.net/about/](http://sheerun.net/about/)

Email: sheerun@sher.pl

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/astankiewicz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/astankiewicz)

GitHub: [https://github.com/sheerun](https://github.com/sheerun)

I am full-stack senior web developer with more than 4 years of professional
experience. I'm fine with both front-end (AngularJS, SPA) and back-end (Rails,
API). The only thing I love more than creating software is teaching other
people how to do it (properly). I maintain many Open Source projects
(including [http://bower.io/](http://bower.io/) and [https://rails-
assets.org/](https://rails-assets.org/)). I am great team leader. I can always
find simple solution for your hard problem. Check my recommendations.

If you work in stack I described, I can give you my brain. If you additionally
sponsor _some_ of my Open Source work, I will give you my heart and soul :)

------
Madsn
Location: Aarhus, Denmark

Remote: Only on a temporary/trial basis

Willing to relocate: Yes - Not interested in local jobs, looking to relocate
to another country, preferably US/Canada.

Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript. Some familiarity with a range of other
technologies: Clojure, Ruby, Haskell, C#.

Resume: Let me say this right off the bat - if you are looking for somebody to
produce code and nothing else, year after year, implementing whatever feature
is next on the backlog, I'm not your guy. If you are looking for somebody you
can trust to find the optimal solution to a wide range of problems that you
don't already know the answer to, there may be a reason for us to talk.

I would be happy to learn a new technology, and while I have no aversion to
any specific technology (the optimal tool depends on the task at hand), a
functional language would be a plus for me.

My CV is not up to date at the moment, but please see my linkedin profile for
prior experience:
[http://dk.linkedin.com/in/mikkel3](http://dk.linkedin.com/in/mikkel3)

I currently spend some of my spare time contributing to an open source
angularjs project on github, from a SF-based startup:
[https://github.com/ripple/ripple-client](https://github.com/ripple/ripple-
client).

My github profile: [https://github.com/Madsn](https://github.com/Madsn)

Email: m@madsn.net

------
MrDom
Location: Middle of nowhere New York State Remote: yes! Willing to relocate:
to anywhere rural. No major cities. Technologies: Javascript, nodejs,
angularjs, jquery, PHP, mysql, Java, C#, whatever you're using. I love
learning. Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=29204218),
[http://lj3.me/webdev](http://lj3.me/webdev) Email: lylejantzi3rd@gmail.com

I'm a technology agnostic full stack web engineer. In my 10+ years of
experience, I've worked for both large companies and startups on projects as
diverse as Proof of Concept prototypes at OpenLaszlo, B2B marketplaces at
Verical and online video games at Disney. Some of these projects have
attracted millions of users and earned millions of dollars in revenue.

The areas in which I create tangible value include fast implementation of
customer facing application features, services integration and internal
tooling. I can work across all layers of a tech stack myself or work with
specialized teams (ie: a database team, a backend team, etc). Whatever it
takes to get the job done.

Feel free to shoot me an email. I'm happy to have a conversation about what
you're working on and how I can best contribute.

------
smcallis
Location: Denver, Colorado (USA)

Remote: Yes!

Willing to Relocate: Not just yet, but perhaps in a few years. Totally up for
periodic travel to the home base, expect me to bring a cot.

Languages: C/C++/Python/CUDA are my bread and butter with a whole gaggle of
other with lesser experience (Haskell, Scheme, Javascript, HTML5, CSS).

Technologies: Linux Systems Enginering, GPGPU, signal processing, HTTP, Nginx,
Apache, Flask, Pesto, AJAX, SQLite, etc, etc. (If it's out there I've probably
at least poked at it a bit.)

Desires: I consider myself a generalist, so I'm interested in a pretty wide
range of stuff, but if I had to be more specific then I'd say I'm interested
in exploring machine learning more in depth in particular and high speed
distributed computing in general ("big data"). Also interested in some of the
big architecture work that goes into a website on the backend, cluster
computing, message queueing, load balancing, etc.

Resume: Email me yo!

Email: smcallis (at) gmail (dot) com

Education is in signal processing, but I've done a whole bunch of work in
software engineering, high speed software development, numeric computation,
systems programming and more. I consider myself a generalist and I enjoy
functional languages and making software go fast. "Backend" developer would
probably not be an inaccurate description of what I do.

------
LogIN-

      Location: Hannover, Germany
      Remote: maybe, depends on team
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, node.js, nodewebkit, HTML5, PHP4/5, 
                    (Jade, Bootstrap, jQuery, backbone, underscore, WebRTC, raphaeljs ...), 
                    Python, C++11/v8, grunt, android/java, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/nedb/SQlite3, 
                    *nix, shell scripting, nginx/apache, git, bind9, dovecot, postfix, openvpn, 
                    rsync, mdadm, AWS, vsftpd, file-systems/fuse, travis-ci, some API's + others..
      Resume: upon request
      Email: info [at] ivantomic {dot} com
      I've done many jobs in IT.. like i was a teacher in private school teaching kids 
      stuff about PC's.. to security systems architect in privately owned company, 
      while working there I was also consultant for deutsche telekom in a field of Telemetry. 
      For a last couple of years i am mainly focused in web development.
      I'm interested in both frontend and backend development and also in webkit environment, 
      but i am not limited to other kind of development like (healthcare tools, SaaS, messaging, NLP..) 
      since my primary passion is to solve problems, develop high quality code have fun and hack stuff.

------
bsummer4
Location: San Francisco

Willing to work remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, ML, Rust, C, react.js.

Email: ben+hn@benjaminsummers.net

Resume: [http://bsummer4.github.io](http://bsummer4.github.io)

I'm a generalist who is working for a couple of years to save money before
graduate school. I'm looking for an opportunity to work with the technologies
that I specialize in: functional programming and high-performance systems
programming.

My long-term goal is to work on Haskell compilers, so I specialized hard in
functional programming and in optimizing low-level code. I'm hoping to find
companies that have taken a risk by using up-and-coming technologies
(Haskell/Rust/react.js/etc) and are looking for developers that can work
effectively with those technologies. I'd also be happy to work with a team
that uses functional programming with more mainstream languages, or with a
team that writes a lot of low-level, performance-critical code.

In graduate school, I want to work on whole-program-optimizing compilers for
Haskell that target Javascript/Java/LLVM. I want to make Haskell practical for
real-world development of web and mobile applications. I've spend a lot of
time studying Stalin and Mlton, and I think they make a strong case for the
potential of whole program optimization.

~~~
zachlatta
I've had the pleasure of working with Benjamin and he's an extremely talented
developer who'll be a valuable asset to any team. I highly recommend him.

------
yunyeng
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Probably Not.

Job Type: Internship / Part Time

Technologies: Mostly Front-End: PHP, Java, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS,
jQuery, AngularJS, little Android Development.

Resume:
[http://yunyeng.com/CurriculumVitae.pdf](http://yunyeng.com/CurriculumVitae.pdf)

Email: yunus[at]engineer.com

Github: www.github.com/yunyeng

About me:

I have a B.Sc. degree with a major in Industrial and Systems Engineering from
Istanbul/Turkey and currently studying my MS degree in IT Management in Golden
Gate University. I am an International Student, my school provides both CPT
and OPT. I did plenty of elective and required credits in programming,
mathematics, statistics. I created one Android Application for just learning.
I also create every week new Front-end project and put it into github. Still
learning and taking online courses on Algorithms & Data Structures and want to
pursue to back-end also. I wrote a thesis about Online Courseware Platform
(MOOC) and developed a MOOC web platform at the end of my undergraduate degree
and now developing and improving the project. I want to start as a Front End
Intern or Part Time developer may be in time I can shift into Back End World.
I have the Algorithm Background but at the time I want to work with amazing
JavaScript language and see what I can accomplish.

------
kylekampy
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (would prefer not, but am willing to)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, Java, C++, C#, Ruby, RoR, MongoDB, SQL

Resume: [http://www.kylek.me/resume.pdf](http://www.kylek.me/resume.pdf)

Personal Site: [http://www.kylek.me](http://www.kylek.me)

Email: kyle@kylek.me

Github: [https://github.com/kkamperschroer](https://github.com/kkamperschroer)

I am definitely a generalist looking to use some modern technologies
(Node.js/Javascript and maybe even Meteor.js development) as my full time job.
I have numerous ongoing personal projects and I constantly pick a new
language/technology/framework for each project to experience that 'a-ha!'
moment as I figure out some concept new to me. I am the author of this Chrome
extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality-
music-p...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/musicality-music-
player/fjiolbglibkahkipcdgeepdfdgfkdbee)

I'm looking for a startup that is somewhere around series A funding round in
size, but I'm flexible. I want to be a part of something that makes a net-
positive impact on the world instead of just feeling like a cog in a machine.

~~~
sethsurp
Dude , You are in MS. People kill for that job and you want out ?

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
larrybrid
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right fit.

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, a touch of
Node/Express/Angular/React.

Resume: Will provide via email.

Email: hello@glimmer.io

Github: [https://github.com/LarryBrid](https://github.com/LarryBrid)

About Me:

Studied architecture in Boston before moving to NYC to work in 3D printing.
I've done a little bit of code at work, mostly Python scripts to automate
physical materials testing on printers, and have been teaching myself web
development for a couple of years now.

I made [https://glimmer.io/](https://glimmer.io/) \- in short, it's a Django
site w/ a desktop client that allows you to pass your clipboard between
machines. It also serves as a searchable record of your clipboard in your
browser.

Additionally, I have submitted and had accepted a patch to Django that will be
making its way into the 1.8 release. I noticed that the urlize template tag
wasn't converting links that lacked a prefix (google.com/foo, for example) and
wrote the fix with a couple of tests. It's a small patch, but it felt good to
contribute to a big OS project, so if your company works on OS stuff, I'm
doubly interested in working with you.

I'm looking for any web development role, but would really prefer not to work
only on front-end stuff. Otherwise, I don't really care what your stack is,
I'm down to learn as I go.

------
147
Location: Chicago Suburbs

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Clojure, currently learning Node.js.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZ..).

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

I'm primarily a web developer and I'd like to get hired for a either a front
or back end engineering job. But, if you have an interesting position like in
security or something, let me know. I have the most experience in Rails and
Clojure, and I just started playing with Node.js. However, if you're willing
to train me or give me some time to learn, I could pick pretty much anything
up for you. Like Go for instance, I'd love to get to work with Go.

If you're a startup or software company, another thing I'd love an opportunity
to do is be your patio11. I love analytics and want to learn sales and
marketing. I can add a lot of value to your company in this way. Give me an
analytics dashboard and let me do some sql queries and we can set up emails
with incredible ROI.

So if you're around the Chicago area or are hiring remote, let me know, even
if you're doing Python or low level C stuff.

I can and will add a ton of value to your business if it's a SAAS one.

------
dmunoz
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: Preference for low level, backend work: C, C++, C#, Java, Ruby,
Python, Erlang, JavaScript. Fair knowledge of web technologies including HTML,
CSS, jQuery, AngularJS.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: dmunoz_hn at outlook.com

About me:

I have a B.Sc. degree with a major in computer science from the University of
British Columbia. I did plenty of elective credits in mathematics, physics and
philosophy - mostly the philosophy of logic.

I'm constantly investigating new languages and technologies. I have played
around with languages like Go, Rust, D, LISP-like languages, and Lua. I pay
attention to language standardization and development such as C++14/17, C# 6,
ECMAScript 6, Rust heading towards 1.0, and others. I sometimes investigate
the implementation of languages like Ruby, C#, Rust, Python, and JavaScript.

I have made code available on my website and on github. I program for fun
whenever I have a scratch to itch.

My HN alias is a pseudonym. Upon contact, I can make myself available through
email, irc, and phone. Please include a little about the opportunity when
making contact. I will reply in either case, but if I wouldn't feel
comfortable in the roll I will let you know quickly.

------
Anemone
Location: Canada Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes (worked in
several countries).

Technologies: A generalist with working knowledge of MySQL, HTML, CSS and
packages like Adobe (Photoshop, Director) and MS Office (Excel, Word,
PowerPoint, etc.). Skills: Writer, researcher, marketer, product
development/design, operations.

Most importantly: my skills are very transferable and I learn fast on the job.

Resume: Happy to email it on request. Email: df6e4503 åt opayq ° com

Stuff I have done before:

•Research, analysis and content.

    
    
      - business writing (RFPs, copywriting, posts/articles)
      - scientific/technical writing (graduate level academic thesis, tech documentation).
      - strategy (marketing, product commercialization, new markets, business naming, etc).
      - write pitches, speeches, other written communications that stay on message and brand.
      - strategy consulting projects
    

•Teaching/training (workshop on business canvas, pitch training, etc)

•Voiceovers (product videos, audio book narrations, etc)

•Design and aesthetics related issues (physical product design, styling, etc).

•Operations related tasks (eg on the ground biz dev/partnerships, satellite
office setup for companies without local presence in my location).

\-----

------
jorgeisraelp
Location: Los Angeles or Orange County, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:
Possibly Technologies: Clojure(Script), Om/React, Rust, Haskell, Swift/iOS,
Go, Scala/Play!, C++11, Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Machine Learning Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-pub.pdf) Email: in
resume Site: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

I'm a generalist who doesn't get bogged down with dogmatic views on specific
technologies. I strive to learn a very diverse set of technologies in order to
keep an open mind and blend the best ideas from each [0].

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

Most recently I created a web interface for rtorrent in Clojure/ClojureScript
and Om/React [1], and I'm currently working on a static site generator in
Rust.

[1]: [https://github.com/blaenk/levee](https://github.com/blaenk/levee)

------
centropy
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes (see details below)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, PHP, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, SQL (MySQL and Oracle, incl.
query optimization), Linux/LAMP admin (some bash scripting), web development,
REST & SOAP webservices

Resume: request by email

Email: recruit@thisamericanlab.com

Web developer (3-5 years of experience, depending on how you count it)
comfortable with front-end and back-end, probably better with the latter.
Since technologies are already listed above, it might be more concise to tell
where my frontiers of learning are right now: JavaScript frameworks (i.e.
Angular), deployment/workflow automation, and performance tuning.

I'm entering my peak programming years -- I still enjoy new things but also
have seen/done enough to avoid most of the big pitfalls. My current job isn't
bad, but due to management constraints and the nature of the current project,
I'm doing less than my potential.

It would be really nice if there is workflow and infrastructure in place to
allow remote work for moderate periods (or all the time). I want to go visit
some extended family.

------
hugovie
Location: Hanoi, Vietnam

Willing to remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7mozkcpzhqnnk2/Minh%20Hoang%20Ngu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7mozkcpzhqnnk2/Minh%20Hoang%20Nguyen-
CV.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hoangnm dot 53 at gmail dot com

Github: [http://github.com/hugo53](http://github.com/hugo53)

I am an enthusiastic IT man and an open-minded person who is willing to face
with any challenge although it is difficult or needs me take time to research
for giving solution. Sharing precious knowledge, making awesome products are
something in my mind. With responsibility, I always tend to try my best, aim
to unlimited revolution.

Now I'm seeking for a remote iOS position. Good at both independent working
and team working, I'm always willing to help you to grow your product. Not
only coding, I can spend time on more things, server side, marketing or
whatever need research skill. If you are interested in me, don't hesitate to
drop me an email. I'm here to answer you!

------
blckenedicekaj
Location: Columbia, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: only to the Charlotte, NC area

Technologies: Adobe Product Suite, Sketch, OmniGraffle, Mac and Windows
environments, MSOffice, Github, NodeJS

Skills: UI Design, UX Design, User Experience consulting, iOS and Android
Design, Responsive design, CSS, HTML, and some Javascript

Email: artist@shercreative.com

Resume:
[http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf](http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf)

I am currently working as a Front End Web Developer during my 9-5 and a
freelance UI/UX Designer in my spare time. I am looking to make my 9-5 job as
a UX/UI Designer or something similar. My experience includes working with a
Fortune 500 health insurance company through their rebrand and formation of
their global UX Marketing Team. But fear not if you are a start-up or small
business because I have experience working with those too!

While I am not willing to relocate, I can work remotely and have successfully
in the past. Designing is my strong suite and I hope to provide the right
company with my skills. Look forward to hearing from you!

------
bliti
Location: South-East US or remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Within the continental US.

Technologies: .NET/C#/ASP.NET MVC, Python/Django 1.3+/Flask,
PHP/Wordpress/Laraver/Codeigniter.

Resume: Please contact.

About me: I'm currently finishing a long term contract developing Drawp for
Schools ([http://www.drawpforschool.com/](http://www.drawpforschool.com/)) and
am looking for the next challenge. I'm also a featured open source contributor
(go to [http://dweet.io](http://dweet.io) and scroll down. You will find a
link to my open source contribution
([https://github.com/bliti/pydweet)](https://github.com/bliti/pydweet\))), and
visit the project page for tweepy
([http://www.tweepy.org/](http://www.tweepy.org/)).

I prefer to work with a team that values testing, code reviews, and good
technical sense.

References available upon request.

Email: pablo.rivera.programmer[at]gmail

------
temp_
Location: Doesn't matter

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes; ideally to the Seattle area.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, BackboneJS, NodeJS, jQuery. Heroku, AWS,
Git/Github, etc.. Postgres, MongoDB, etc..

I love to build products. I've built a lot of good products for a lot of good
companies. I have a history of successful exits. I've won (or come close to
winning) quite a few Startup Weekends and hackathons in general. 8+ years of
experience, 8-ish with JS, 4-ish with Rails. Leadership and mentorship
experience.

I'm looking for a change of pace. I've been working long hours for years. I
want to regain some work/life balance. In pursuit of this, I'm willing to
compromise on a lot of things.

This is a throwaway because my main account is known by people in my company
but my interest in changing jobs isn't. Hit me up and I can provide specifics
if any of this sparks anyone's interest. Email address is in profile or
respond to this with a way to contact you and I'll reach out.

~~~
tyrale
Hit me up. I would love to talk about a new gig. Remote startup work. @tyrale
hello at tyrale.com

------
seekinghire14
Looking for full-time employment at a new company as I'm highly concerned
about the stability of my current employer. I will happily explain in more
detail via email or phone.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Looking for: Full-Time / Remote Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No, but I am
absolutely open to periodic travel if need be.

Knowledge: Ruby, Rails, Scala, Scalatra, Play, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, Sass,
Objective-C, Bourbon/Bourbon Neat, MongoDB, Git/GitHub, RSpec, Cucumber,
Capistrano, Linux, SSH, deployment. Passing familiarity with Erlang, Elixir,
and Python. Picking up some Swift.

Desired Role: Backend development strongly preferred, but flexible. Willing to
learn whatever is needed.

My general background involves working with Rails applications as well as API
development with an emphasis on storing and retrieving data. I am available
for a immediate hire if the opportunity is right. If you would like to know
more, please email me and I will be happy to forward a resume and speak
further.

Email: seekinghire14@gmail.com

------
seansmccullough
Location: Iowa

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: C#, Java, Android, Web

Resume:
[http://codesean.com/files/Resume.pdf](http://codesean.com/files/Resume.pdf)

Website: [http://www.codesean.com](http://www.codesean.com)

Github:
[https://github.com/seansmccullough](https://github.com/seansmccullough)

Email: seansmccullough@gmail.com

I'm a recent college grad, looking to relocated to the Bay Area or Seattle.
I'm a software engineering generalist, with experience in the Microsoft stack,
Java, and Android. I'm looking for an entry level or junior development
position.

Previously, I was a program management intern at Microsoft, working on
automated development analytics. I also interned at John Deere, working on an
embedded systems project in C. Currently, I'm a software engineer at a
contracting firm, working on an ASP.NET MVC website.

I'd like to work on a small team, working on an interesting project I can be
passionate about. I was to see the impact of my work, and collaborate with
smart, motivated people. While I don't have a ton of experience, I'm eager to
learn. I'm a quick study, and I'm willing to do additional work outside of
coding.

Currently, I'm working on a side-project called TreeType,
[http://codesean.com/?page=proj2](http://codesean.com/?page=proj2), an
onscreen keyboard for Windows, designed to aid people with disabilities.
TreeType allows a user to type using only a mouse or other pointing device,
and uses a custom layout which is faster than the default onscreen keyboard.
It includes autocomplete, which I implemented from scratch.

------
hireme01
Looking for full-time employ.

Location: South Africa

\- From UK originally.

====================

Remote: Yes

\- Willing to work business-day US Eastern time, European time or Central Asia
time (GMT-6 to GMT+6) - Work time depends on whether you want me to sync with
office employees or clients

====================

Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Anywhere with a moderately warm climate (20C to 32C)

====================

Technologies: Linux, Postfix, Salt, Python, Django, Flask, PythonEve(REST),
Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB, JavaScript, JQuery, AngularJS, Git,
Bootstrap, HTML, CSS

====================

Able to work as(in preferred order):

\- Novice SysAdmin/DevOps: Maintaining and managing infrastructure as a Linux
Administrator or DevOps specialist. Willing to work odd hours to ensure
guaranteed system uptime.

\- Novice Web Developer: Frontend - willing to work on AngularJS projects or
pick up your preferred frontend alternative. Backend - willing to work on
Python-related backend or pickup your Rails/PHP backend. Preference towards
Python

====================

Salary: Willing to negotiate

====================

Preference:

\- Remote openings

\- B2B or B2C

\- Any size company (startups, corporates, freelance)

====================

Email: hireme01@boun.cr

Will try to respond to all emails (except weird spam).

------
kristallizer1
Location: Troy, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), JavaScript
(AngularJS), PostgreSQL, have experience with: MySQL, MongoDB, D3.js/NVD3,
HTML/CSS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7cKkyE1bDVhUEFlS3dBNjZlaU0/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7cKkyE1bDVhUEFlS3dBNjZlaU0/edit?pli=1)

Email: krishna@aradhi.me

\---

I am graduating this December with a master's degree in Information Technology
and Web Science. I've worked in web development using frameworks like Rails,
Django, and AngularJS. My weapon of choice is Python, but I believe in using
the best tool for the job. I am also good with common data structures and
algorithms, and how they are implemented in Python.

I prefer working on the back-end but I am open to working on the front-end
too, especially if you are using a framework like Angular/Ember. Feel free to
shoot me an email if you want to talk!

------
lxsameer
Location Karaj-Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but after doing some remote

Email: lxsameer@gnu.org

Github: [http://github.com/lxsameer](http://github.com/lxsameer) \-
[http://github.com/Yellowen](http://github.com/Yellowen)

SO Career:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lxsameer](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lxsameer)

Linked-in: ir.linkedin.com/in/lxsameer

Technologies: Gnu/Linux, Ruby ( RubyOnRails, Sinatra, ... ), Python (Django,
Flask, Twisted ..(, Javascript (NodeJs, AngularJS, EmberJS, Backbone, ... ),
C/C++, Clojur, PHP, Perl, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Mobile app
development, Distributed application development, ...

I'm looking for a job position in a development team to challenge my skills
and learn new stuff. I would like to work with great developers and be a part
of huge projects.

I'm sharp and very productive. My favorite language is Ruby

------
krapp
Location: Waco, Texas

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: Not yet but I could be talked into it

Technologies: PHP, JS, C#, C++

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp)

Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com

I'm a web developer with a graphic arts degree currently working on a degree
in business application programming (so far i've covered C#, C++ VB and Java
but i'm most comfortable with C# and C++) - and i'm looking for remote work
for the semester. I'm currently interning at a startup in Waco writing a lot
of PHP and javascript.

Github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp) (for
better or worse) and you can also find my wordpress plugins here:
[http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/](http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/)

------
mlent
Location: Leipzig, Germany

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to Berlin)

Technologies: \-- Languages: JavaScript (with and without jQuery), SQL
(PostgreSQL, MySQL), Python, HTML(5), CSS(3) \-- Programs: Adobe Illustrator,
Photoshop, InDesign \-- Other: Comfortable with Linux, Git, Vim, and the
server-side in general. Professional experience with Backbone.js,
Underscore.js, d3.js, Require.js, Sass, Mocha, Phantom.js, Grunt, basic Node.
At my current job, I also helped with Django, our REST API (TastyPie), and
hooking it up to Neo4j, Nginx, & Uwsgi.

(For my minor in Computer Science I studied Java, Python, C, Unix, computer
architecture, object-oriented programming and design, computational
linguistics, and web programming. I am not keen on delving back into Java.)

Spoken Languages English (native - US Citizen), German (conversational)

Resume:
[http://monicalent.com/monica_lent_resume_2014.pdf](http://monicalent.com/monica_lent_resume_2014.pdf)

Email: monica.lent@uni-leipzig.de \--- I am looking for work in the coming
months as a frontend engineer and/or interface designer -- my passion lies
both in designing a beautiful user experience and implementing it in concise,
elegant code. I minored in Computer Science in university, so I am well-versed
in the fundamentals, while having almost five years of practical work
experience in IT. I'm comfortable switching between front- and backend, and
can debug the full technical stack.

I'm looking for a job that will challenge me to grow in my field, where I get
to learn from my colleagues, and be part of a both a technical and creative
process. Throughout my career, I've taken on increasingly technical roles, but
have always found a way to enhance my work with my design skills.

Please get in touch if you're looking for a frontend developer with an eye for
UI/UX, I would be eager to talk with you!

------
chuckhays
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Expert in C#/Xaml/WPF/Silverlight/Windows Phone, at Microsoft
worked on the Visual Studio team (building Visual Studio) building designer
tooling for Xaml/Html/JS/CSS Windows Store apps. Recent experience building
iOS app and Azure backed video service.

Resume:
[http://chuckhays.net/resumeFiles/chuckhays.pdf](http://chuckhays.net/resumeFiles/chuckhays.pdf)

Email: hackernews-jobs@chuckhays.net

I'm currently a Senior Software Development Engineer at Microsoft, in the St.
Paul, MN office. Unfortunately last week the hard decision was made to close
our local office. So I'l looking for my next challenge.

I'm open to just about any technologies, as long as there is some challenging
problem to solve! I'm curious, and a problem solver. I love building things
and finding out how things work.

------
dalanmiller
Me: www.dalanmiller.com

Location: Pittsburgh, PA (Carnegie Mellon)

Remote: Would consider it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Java, some Ruby, Javascript/Coffeescript
(Angular, Spine, Backbone), HTML/CSS, less SQL, more RethinkDB, MongoDB, some
Android Dev, Git, Linux DevOps type stuff, and of course tinkering with my
Raspberry Pis and soon Intel Edison!

Resume: [http://bit.ly/dalanmiller-resume](http://bit.ly/dalanmiller-resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dalanmiller](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dalanmiller)

Email: dalanmiller {AT} cmu {.} edu

Github: [https://github.com/dalanmiller](https://github.com/dalanmiller)

Interested in: Data engineer/scientist, optimization, and pursuing more
machine learning but combined with building internal/external tools and
products while having a full-stack mindset!

------
dazs1on
Location: Southeast Ohio, easily willing to relocate

Remote: Maybe

Willing to Relocate: Absolutely

Technology: JavaScript, PHP, node.js, monboDB, PostgreSQL, angular.js,
backbone.js, d3.js, C++, MySQL

Resume: Upon request

Email: ahoskinson93@gmail.com

I am a web stack specialist with a strong footing in the MEAN stack and
several other frameworks. I also have a background in C++ and MySQL. At the
moment I am a full time freelancer. I love solving problems and (trying) to
understand everything possible about what I'm doing. I am very open about my
work process and structure and am very open to criticism which I believe is
something that is unique to me. I tend to be more flexible than others in my
schedule as well.

I prefer a web development position, whether that be full-stack, front-end, or
back-end. I am also interested in DevOps and mobile development. In the case
of a relocate, all personal finances are in place to make a move easily.

------
daleco
Location: Pensacola, fl

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Objective C, Matlab, UX design, few years of experience in
web technologies (6 years ago in LAMP, Html,css)

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
lecoutre/20/47a/a1b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-lecoutre/20/47a/a1b)

Portfolio: www.ocelad.com

I'm a Software and cognitive engineer. I have strong skills in Java and User
experience design. Experienced on a variety of technical and creative projects
including tactile feedback, surgery simulator, and an iOS 3D interface.
Looking for a challenging and fast-paced environment and an opportunity to
have a positive impact.

My research include Sensory substitution and augmentation. Interested in
mobile platform, web technologies, IoE Green card holder. My native language
is French and I speak fluent English.

Email: dlecoutre at gmail dot com

------
_mtr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Angular, jQuery, Node, some Ruby, PHP, C#

Resume: [http://goo.gl/XVtVJj](http://goo.gl/XVtVJj) (Google Drive)

Email: tr@tylrr.io

Personal site: [http://tylrr.io](http://tylrr.io)

\----

My current role is Senior Front-End Dev for a small SaaS-development group
that recently went through an acquisition. I've spent that last year or so on
bringing an Angular front-end to our dusty old MVC2 app. I love working across
the full stack but my professional experience is definitely skewed towards the
client-side. Ideally, I'm looking for a position where I can branch out some
and get more experience working with back-end technologies. I'm also open to
senior-level front-end positions where I can get back to working with a small,
focused team.

(No recruiters, please)

------
zaxon_paul
Location: Cambridge, UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python and Django, PHP and CodeIgniter, NodeJS, MySQL, Postgres,
NoSQL

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/paulredman/](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/paulredman/)

Email: paul@zaxon.uk

I am Paul @ Zaxon. We are a small group of experienced developers who
specialize in all aspects of web APIs and databases for startups and small
companies.

We are experienced in initial development, prototyping, enhancement, support
and testing of back-ends. We can also assist with deployment and hosting if
required.

Other technologies? Not a problem - we enjoy the challenge of learning new
technologies.

So if you are looking for a new API to be developed, an enhancement to an
existing API or an ongoing monthly support contract for your existing API,
please contact us to discuss your requirements further. paul@zaxon.uk

------
domador
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Willing to relocate: No (I've just relocated from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.
(I'm currently creating a project with an AngularJS / jQuery / Javascript
front end and a Slim / PHP / MySQL back end.)

------
ankeshanand
Location: West Bengal, India. Actively looking to relocate, Bay Area
preferably.

Remote: No

Languages: Python, PHP, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, C++, C, Matlab, MySQL,
Assembly

Framweorks / Libraries: Django, Flask, ROS, Qt, OpenCV, d3.js, Leaflet,
Bootstrap

\- Google Summer of Code student for BRL-CAD in 2014.

\- Maths and CS undergrad at IIT Kharagpur.

\- Spent a summer researching at the Max Planck Institute of Software Systems,
Germany

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ankl9g7x3njlye7/AnkeshCV.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ankl9g7x3njlye7/AnkeshCV.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/ankeshanand](https://github.com/ankeshanand)

Personal Website: [http://ankeshanand.com/](http://ankeshanand.com/)

I am looking for Software Engineering Internships starting from May 2015.

Email: ankeshanand1994 [at] gmail dot com

------
thephoenix_ajay
Location: Fairfax, Virginia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java,Python,MATLAB,Metasploit,OpenVZ,Hadoop
MapReduce,Pig,MySQL,OMNET++

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-KoTmL3NEUBckJ3UE1EN1E3RDF3...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-KoTmL3NEUBckJ3UE1EN1E3RDF3MHBMeDRKYmk5RTdfQnBF)

Email: ajay[dot]nagarajan[at]gmail[dot]com

I am primarily looking for full-time opportunities in Information Security /
Cyber Security research and consulting.

Summary: -PhD candidate in Computer Science - expected graduation Jan 2015
-Research Interests include Information Security, Cyber Security, Security
Evaluation, Survivability, Risk Mitigation and Building Resilient cyber
systems. -Would be interested to work in: research, malware analysis,
vulnerability assessment, Big Data analytics, Security Advisory roles.

------
szukai
Location: Madison, WI

Remote: Preferably no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Cache/M, VB, some Java and Python

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1oDPLo0e-Wlei1Qbmd2ZXdBSnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1oDPLo0e-Wlei1Qbmd2ZXdBSnM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: szukai@gmail.com

My linkedin is
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/szukai](https://www.linkedin.com/in/szukai)

I'm a software developer with previous experience in customer service and IT
support. I'm looking for new opportunities, and willing to relocate. Have
working professional experience with C in the electronics industry and Cache/M
and VB for the healthcare industry. I've also got some previous C++ and Java
familiarity from school, along with some self-taught python scripting.

------
jobseeker_nl
Location: Southern Netherlands, looking to relocate to Randstad area

Remote: Unlikely, prefer office environment

Willing to relocate: Open to discussion

Technologies: Jr. level coding & sysadmin (php, python, linux), good IT skills
& understanding, expert troubleshooting / support, some webdev freelancing.
Exposure to many technologies at an intro/tinkering level.

Resume: I'm finishing up a short-term contract doing VC + strategy advisory
and looking for my next challenge and learning opportunity. I have a broad
understanding of IT/software/startups and good analytic skills (hard science
B.Sc. + MBA), and exposure to the VC world, M&A, and consultancy. My ideal
role would push my technical and business skills and pit me against
interesting problems in a team environment.

Email: hnhiring.nl@gmail.com

------
__chrismc
Location: Aberdeen, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not likely in the short-term

Technologies: ASP.NET (MVC mainly), PHP, HTML/CSS, some JS, MySQL, Oracle, SQL
Server, Windows Server, Linux, Mac

Resume: On Request

Email: chris@hn.pixelmeadow.com

Experience: General web development - PHP in my spare time, .NET for several
years at the office. Well over a decade working in the Oil & Gas Enterprise,
mostly building and/or supporting a variety of custom applications. Done some
sysadmin and light DBA roles as well. 2 years of Staff Management under my
belt. My main experience (and passion) is really in technical support. I love
solving customers/users problems, and fixing things. I also enjoy tinkering
around the edges of new technologies, so I can get a feel for them, and I'm
generally able to turn my hand to most things.

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. However
I am no longer interested in working in javascript except on a contracting
basis.

[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
cursor](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-cursor)
[https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
gmen
SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Location: San Francisco area / Seattle / Los Angeles / San Diego / NYC /
Boston (willing to relocate)

Remote: Would consider

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Hands-on experience with Java / Javascript (JQuery, Handlebars,
Backbone) / HTML / CSS / Git / REST / Oracle / MySQL - with a bit of Python /
PHP.

Resume: [http://mnrd.net/resume.pdf](http://mnrd.net/resume.pdf)

Email: gui@mnrd.net

\- Software Engineer with 3+ years of experience in web development
(backend/frontend). \- Interested by software development opportunities with
challenges and/or problems to solve (distributed systems, scalability, big
data...). \- Currently based in the Los Angeles area, but willing to relocate.

------
rismay
Currently in San Franciscoc, CA. I would remote from Houston, TX, Or relocate
to Austin, TX. Full Time. Stack: Objective-C, Swift, Rails, Backbone, D3,
Javascript. Website: www.rismay.com Contact: cmonterroza@wrkstrm.me Personal
Github Organization: github.com/wrkstrm Personal Github Account:
github.com/rismay

I am passionate about location based apps and the quantified self movement. I
am looking to join a team which takes mobile seriously.

I got started by programming a prototype for an ambient location platform. As
a result, I am fluent with CoreLocation, CoreBluetooth (iBeacons) and MapKit.
However, I am now fluent in general Mac and iOS programming. Recently, I
picked up Rails, Backbone and D3.

------
MrBuddyCasino
Location: South Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Java, Javascript, some Clojure, little Ruby, C, Python, C#,
VB.Net and PowerShell. Html / CSS / JS too. Familiar with Linux, OSX and
Windows. Apache/Ngix/Tomcat/Jetty. Sql. Postgres, MySQL, H2. Ldap & AD.
Kerberos, NTLM. Some hobbyist HW dev.

I've worked in web development, then in enterprise software consulting as a
developer, architect and project manager. I prefer technical roles, but enjoy
the occasional client facing challenge.

I'm a generalist with a broad range of knowledge up and down the tech stack
and take pride in the simplicity and robustness of my code. I'd like to work
with a team where technical excellence is valued.

Email: buschfunk@yahoo.com

------
shriya
Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes; New York City or Bay Area

Technologies: C, C++, HTML/CSS & Twitter Bootstrap, Javascript, UX Design
(Omnigraffle, NinjaMock, Flinto, Adobe Illustrator), Graphic Design (Adobe
Illustrator, Photoshop, and InDesign)

Resume:
[https://shriyanevatia.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/newresume....](https://shriyanevatia.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/newresume.pdf)

Email: sneva831@gmail.com

I'm a senior at Tufts University majoring in Computer Science. I am passionate
about design, new media, and educational technology. I am very interested in
UX design (mobile or web) and front-end web development. My ideal job would be
at a consumer-facing startup (5 - 50 employees).

------
drinkmoretea
Location: San Diego

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possibly within Southern California

Technologies: Python and R ecosystems, Matlab, Java, Linux, SQL, ETL tools

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbolotov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbolotov)

Projects: [http://dbolotov.github.io/](http://dbolotov.github.io/)

Email: dbolotov {@> live {dot> com

Data science and machine learning specialist with background in physics and
engineering. 3+ years of business intelligence and data product development
using a variety of languages and tools. Recently finished 9 courses of a data
science specialization, and am always excited to learn.

Looking for a role in data science, machine learning research, data
engineering :)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
ghgh
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Sass, Rspec

Resume: Email for LinkedIn

Email: work {at} goro {dot} us

I went to school for design, and went on to become a programmer, so I have a
very well rounded, Swiss Army knife type skill set. I can design and build
entire web apps myself (that's how I make my living), although I'm not looking
for work like that. I've been working with Ruby/Rails all the way since 1.2.x.

I've been running my own bootstrapped SAAS apps for a living the last few
years (see goro.us for links). Recently had an addition to the family and am
seeking reliable part-time work with another startup to supplement my income.

------
gs7
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Palo Alto, Mountain View, Sunnyvale,
Cupertino, San Jose preferred)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical Project Management, PHP/MySQL, JS/jQuery/CSS/HTML,
iOS/Objective C

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Email: gabe [at] hire [dot] gs

I'm a technical project manager with 7+ years of professional experience. I
focus primarily on web and iOS development projects, but I can quickly grasp
new technologies or languages and use them to come up with creative solutions
to business problems. Although I excel at managing technical projects, I love
to code and build things whenever I can.

------
malisper
Location: Chicago.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to Relocate: To California.

Technologies: Common Lisp, Emacs, Scheme, willing to learn Clojure.

Resume: My resume is available in PDF and in Org Mode.

PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBVnE5d1FxZEtQWkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBVnE5d1FxZEtQWkE/edit?usp=sharing)

Org Mode:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBeTllcU5sbW9LdEE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBeTllcU5sbW9LdEE/view?usp=sharing)

Summary: I am a 17 year old who is looking for real world experience. Read
more about me in my resume.

Email: michaelmalis2@gmail.com (I trust spam filters).

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, PhoneGap, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-cowell/31/812/709 
      Github: https://github.com/zachcowell
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com

Full stack engineer. Would prefer an Angular/Node/JS heavy stack for my next
gig, and/or front-end work. Recently built an iPhone app that leverages the
MEAN stack. View it at zachcowell.com/violations .

------
daleee
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (both DOM and Node), HTML5/CSS, C++, Ruby, Python,
Java, OpenGL, lots more... I have too many interests ><

Email: dale@dale.io

Resume: [http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/)

Lately, I've been breathing JavaScript: professionally front-end, a lot of
back-end for my side projects. I've also have experience doing QA. I was a
part of a team that helped contributed a core feature to Firefox (WebVTT!),
and I like to make small games for fun. I'm fine with front end, back end or
full stack - as long as the work is challenging and interesting!

------
bpowers
Passport Parking - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME We’re building mobile
payment solutions for parking. No more coins! We’re a small team growing fast
and ready to bring on a more developers to push things faster. We've found the
best way to form a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just
show us your skills: [http://passportparking.com/software-
engineer](http://passportparking.com/software-engineer) Feel free to reach out
if you have questions or you need extra motivation to complete the challenge.
Cheers, Brad brad@passportparking.com

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack), SQL,
MongoDB, (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests include: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript,
Haskell, RethinkDB, ArangoDB

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
Rosmitty
[HIRING] Norfolk and San Diego [http://bit.ly/1hQD1ST](http://bit.ly/1hQD1ST)
InnovaSystems International, LLC. Seeking software engineers and systems
engineers immediately. We will relocate. Great pay, awesome work life balance.
Come work at a 48 million dollar company with a start up mentality. We love
big data, agile development, and fast iterations. Seeking A players!

Contact me at rsmith@innovasi.com and connect with me on LinkedIn for future
employment considerations
[http://bit.ly/Connect2Ryan](http://bit.ly/Connect2Ryan)

------
Sgoettschkes
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, MySQL, MongoDB, redis, vagrant, ansible, chef,
Debian/Ubuntu

Resume: on request and
[https://github.com/Sgoettschkes](https://github.com/Sgoettschkes)

Email: sebastian dot goettschkes at googlemail dot com

I worked as developer through university, co-founded a design startup right
after my Master (Development, Infrastructure) and am now working for a spin-
off as "technical guy" (mostly project management and product development,
little development). Would love to get back to programming (PHP,
Javascript/Nodejs, Python, ruby, Java/Scala).

------
randomwalk152
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes - definitely interested

Willing to relocate: No

I am primarily interested in making contacts with people in the startup scene
in Toronto.

A summary of myself:

\- PhD in applied mathematics from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
data analysis, data science, etc.

\- Expertise in quantitative finance, algorithmic trading, financial data
analysis, markets, etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

\- Experienced in developing web apps in Django, Javascript, etc.

Things I would be interested in working with:

\- Functional languages: Scala, Haskell, Erlang, F#, etc.

\- GPU or FPGA: Cuda, OpenCL

\- Big Data: Hadoop, HBase, NoSQL etc.

Resume: cannot post here due to confidentiality reasons.

Contact me at randomwalk152 (AT) gmail (DOT) com

------
hemezh
Bangalore, Local/Remote/Relocation, Full Time

Technologies: CSS, JS, Python, Django, HTML5, C/C++, iOS Development

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltehuksty9s83gi/HemeshResume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltehuksty9s83gi/HemeshResume.pdf)

Email: hemezh@gmail.com

I am a full stack web developer, currently the only developer at Flat.to
(venture-funded, now acquired), graduated from one of the top engineering
colleges in India. Likes to take ownership of the projects I work on. I have
done a lot of competitive programming during college. Recently found interest
in mobile development.

------
tempdal001
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Perl, PHP, JavaScript as developer and MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Apache, Nginx, MongoDB, Memcached, Elasticsearch/Logstash/Kibana, SMTP,
Nagios, VPN's, Hadoop, nodeJS, Kippo, Snort, Suricata & Linux as
Administrator.

Email: 162960 аt gmail.com

Tech Ninja, Systems Architect, SysAdmin, DBA, Security Engineer. Done it all
concurrently in most cases. Really experienced in holistic Tuning and
Optimization of systems that support at least half a billion hits per month.
Big fan of security/vulnerability scans, load/stress testing, debugging with
xDebug, strace, gdb, etc.

------
codez
FRONT END DEVLOPER

Location: London, UK

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node, sass,
less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl, kody, various gulp and
spa boilerplate.

Blog: [http://www.medium.com/_jh3y](http://www.medium.com/_jh3y)

Twitter: _jh3y

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Look forward to hearing from
you!

------
ololoev
Location: Tomsk, Russia

Remote: Yes;

Willing to relocate: Yes, definitely;

Technologies: plain C, Objective-C, x86[_64] assembly, Swift; OS X internals
(Mach kernel API, Mach-O, dyld API, Sandbox); reverse-engineering, code-
injection, function hooking, Objective-c runtime;

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/rodionovd/5d0c4bb32ccdb5efeffd](https://gist.github.com/rodionovd/5d0c4bb32ccdb5efeffd)

Email: i.am.rodionovd@gmail.com

I'm looking for an OS X developer or security researcher job (iOS internals
would be nice too). My GitHub:
[https://github.com/rodionovd](https://github.com/rodionovd)

------
scott_karana
Location: Kelowna, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Linux sysadmin foremost; Windows/AD admin skills; Hyper-V,
VMWare and Virtuozzo/OpenVZ hosting; network administration (Cisco mainly);
scripting in bash and Python; nginx/httpd, Unicorn, postfix, mysql. Reasonable
exposure to HTML5/Javascript/Rails, and Asterisk.

Email: scott_karana@hotmail.com

\-----

Jack of all trades; from diagnosing VPN issues via tcpdump and strace, all the
way up to messing around with CSS3 animations and Javascript, I learn quickly
and gladly. Used to working in high-stress situations, in extremely
heterogeneous environments, on a team or solo.

------
apsdehal
Location: Roorkee, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, GoLang, PHP, Python, Rails, Node.js, C++, Git,
Matlab, MySQL, Bash Scripting, Linux

Email: me@apsdehal.in

Github: [http://github.com/apsdehal](http://github.com/apsdehal)

Portfolio/Website: [http://apsdehal.in](http://apsdehal.in)

I'm a student developer looking for Summer 2015/Winter 2014 internship.

Google Summer of Code 2014 internee with MediaWiki, co-founder of startup -
[http://insteshop.com](http://insteshop.com)

I'm interested in API's, Data Analysis/Mining, Networking and Web Development.

------
keraj
Location: London

Remote: Yes, within reason for daylight hours (e.g. probably not GMT-8)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET stack, introductory Python, Javascript

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j](http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j) (linkedin,
with links to github and work)

Email: ac.ikswokroip@keraj reversed

Would be happy with contract remote or either contract or permanent in London.
I've done some of my best work as quick proof-of-concepts. Would love to do
something related to environment, transport, or sustainability.

(New account, I'm not looking for anonymity but I don't want this googlable
under my usual names.)

------
febvigrail
Location: Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-Resume.pdf)

Email: eric.baukhages@gmail.com

I would love to work anywhere where I can continue to learn and play with many
different technologies. I'm focused mostly on Front End Web, mostly
JavaScript, but have been recently writing a Python build/automation tool in
my current job. I'd love to find a job in the Silicon Valley / San Francisco
area. Thanks!

------
folli
Location: Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Bioinformatics (NextGen Sequencing and HPC), Java, Python, R
statistics, MySQL as well as some web developing (HTML5, JavaScript, jQuery,
Java Servlets, Spring)

Resume: Please inquire via email

Email: r (dot) follador (at) gmail.com

Experienced bioinformatician in the field of NextGen sequencing (Illumina,
Roche 454, PacBio) and the analysis of the resulting data (RNAseq, denovo
assemblies, SNP calling etc.). Further specialisation in Microbiology
(bacterial genetics). Additionally, I have also experience in the development
of user friendly web services to access biological data.

------
hamid_
Location: Tehran, Iran.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but after some remote work.

Technologies(worked with): Windows, Linux, C, C++ (Qt, Boost, and ASIO), Java,
PHP(Symfony and Kohana), JavaScript(jQuery and AngularJS), Bootstrap, Ruby,
Git, MySQL, MongoDB, and Redis.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/hamid](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/hamid)

Email: hamidr.dev at gmail com

Familiar with(and willing to learn more of): Scala(Play and spray), Haskell,
Ruby on Rails, and AngularJS.

I'm a 22 year old quick learner with so many big dreams. Challenge me! :)

And something else: Do not skip me only because I'm from Iran.

------
nmolo
Location: West Lafayette, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Perl, Verilog, CAD, PCB Design.

Resume:
[http://nickmolo.com/Nick_Molo_Resume.pdf](http://nickmolo.com/Nick_Molo_Resume.pdf)

Email: nick.molo[at]gmail.com

About Me: Currently finishing up my Bachelors in Computer Engineering at
Purdue University. Looking for full time positions beginning June 2015. Really
interested in the connected hardware space and consumer electronic design.
I've done everything from programming embedded devices to building
supercomputers and I'm willing to look for jobs in other areas.

------
hippich
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but we might discuss it

Technologies: A lot of open-source stuff. You can read some on my github -
[https://github.com/hippich](https://github.com/hippich) and some reviews at
linkedin -
[https://linkedin.com/in/pavelkorovkin](https://linkedin.com/in/pavelkorovkin)

Email: pavelkaroukin@gmail.com

I am always open to new opportunities, but that been said - money matters in
my case too. Feel free to email me if have questions (make sure to refer to
this thread tho :))

------
ponyous
Location: Slovenia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I would prefer to)

Technologies: PHP, NodeJS, AngularJS, SQL, HTML, CSS, Linux, Git, Windows
Phone, Unity

Resume: [http://goo.gl/pZ5vMB](http://goo.gl/pZ5vMB)

Email: meznaric at outlook.com

My skill set includes everything you would expect from Full Stack web
developer. I'm also familiar with Agile development methods such as Scrum. I
would prefer to work on Frontend, but I am willing to work on anything web
related. I recommend that you read through my Resume Summary (3rd page of
Resume) to get a better idea of what person I am.

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Would consider, want to relocate to UK

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, ASP, C#/VB .NET, SQL Server/MySQL

Resume:
[http://www.reecesession.com/resume](http://www.reecesession.com/resume)

Email: reecehebel@yahoo.com

Most of my work has been with the .NET stack, lots of VB/C#/SQL Server. I have
had some exposure to Ruby on Rails through personal projects and some
extensions for Chrome (javascript/jquery). I am open to talking more in depth
about anything if you think there is even a small opportunity available.

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Jquery/Ember/Angular

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

I am currently experimenting with iOS Development using Rubymotion and
Objective-C. Please contact me with any available opportunities.

------
gsamm
Location: Winnipeg, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially

Technologies: C# (.NET MVC, Entity Framework), Javascript (Backbone, Ember,
Angular)

Resume: [http://www.garrettsamm.com](http://www.garrettsamm.com)

I am eager to learn and use new web technologies and am looking for an
opportunity to work with like-minded colleges. I'm as comfortable in the back-
end as the front, but love to make a slick user interface. While I primarily
work within the Microsoft stack, I haven't let that stop me from dabbling in
Objective-C/Cocoa Touch and Ruby.

------
ShonM
Location: AB, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Definitely

Technologies: DevOps with a focus on PHP. Vagrant, Jenkins, Ubuntu,
ElasticSearch, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Queue, Puppet, and tons of others!

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/shon-
munro/55/861/943](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/shon-munro/55/861/943)

Email: him at shonm dot com

I'm interested in all languages, all stacks, everything. Can't get enough. I
keep a blog at ShonM.com that tells a bit about me and shows slivers of my
work. Happy to answer any questions via email!

------
brickmort
Location: NYC | Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Processing,
Java

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk)

email: please see resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. I'm
bilingual in Spanish and English and consider myself an honest & sociable
person. Feel free to contact me even if you just want to keep in touch.

------
siscia
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: I am young and free

Technologies: Clojure, Python, ClojureScript, javascript, (html + css)
experience with golang and c/c++ Anyway I work in any paradigm and I am
extremely fast to pick up new languanges.

Database: Whatever you need, I work mainly with Mongo and SQLite experience
with Postgres and Riak.

Email: simone (at) mweb (dot) biz

Maybe you can find my github and blog interesting:

[https://github.com/siscia/](https://github.com/siscia/)

[http://siscia.github.io/](http://siscia.github.io/)

------
ownagefool
Looking for contracts.

Location: London, UK

Remote: Don't care

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies:

Front-end: JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), HTML5, Bootstrap, CSS & SASS.

Back-end: PHP (Silex, Symfony2, Yii & Codeigniter), Service-Oriented
Architecture, REST. Previous Java, Python and Perl experience.

Databases: MySql & Postgres - Normalisation, Transactions, Triggers, Stored
Procedures & Functions.

DevOps: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS & Debian), AWS (EC2, ELB, S3), Xen, Ansible &
Pingdom.

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan](http://www.linkedin.com/in/allandegnan)

------
jplahn
Location: Blacksburg, VA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes please. SF preferably

Technologies: Java, C

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsu4qzytbh6cvxf/Plahn_Resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsu4qzytbh6cvxf/Plahn_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jplahn@vt.edu

I'm a 5th year senior at Virginia Tech, majoring in CS and Engineering
Mechanics. Only programmed for 2 years, but I've already surpassed many of my
peers. Interviewing with the giants in SF this month, but worked at a startup
in the past and open to anything. Graduating in May, 2015.

------
CASHLF
Location: Montreal, QC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: R; Python, SQL, Julia, matlab, maple

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4h0pjq4rc6vrp0u/CFaheyCV2014.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4h0pjq4rc6vrp0u/CFaheyCV2014.pdf?dl=0)

email: cashellef at gmail.com

Briefly about me:

Just finished my Honours degree in Statistics and hold an Honours degree in
Biology.

Interested in opportunities to get my feet wet turning my existing skill with
Stats and R programming into business value in the professional world.

Competency with bash, python, and SQL as needed to move data through the
tubes.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (boost), python, linux, AMQP

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over five years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Interested in
backend/app/tools development.

------
elymspears
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No. I may be able to relocate in mid-to-late 2015, but I
am unable to consider relocating any sooner than that.

Technologies: Python, Haskell, various SQL and NoSQL tools, machine learning,
Bayesian statistics, scientific computing, math modeling, big data.

Resume: Request by email

Email: spearsem a t g m a i l

I wrote up a summary of my skills and what I am looking for in my next job: <
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129505)
>.

------
emillon
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Not immediately but we can discuss it.

Technologies: OCaml, Haskell, Python, C

Resume: [http://www-apr.lip6.fr/~millon/cv-emillon.pdf](http://www-
apr.lip6.fr/~millon/cv-emillon.pdf)
[https://github.com/emillon](https://github.com/emillon)

Email: me AT emillon DOT org

My background is in security & formal methods but I'm also open to working on
cool products outside of these fields, especially if it involves open source
work.

------
aarora9008
Location: HYD, INDIA Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Yes! Technologies:
Android, Java, Web Development Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=135714191&trk=nav_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=135714191&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile_pic)
Email: apoorv.1190@yahoo.com I am a highly sophisticated but passionate
engineer who loves to build and deploy code. Happy to answer any shit via
email!

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No.

Technologies: Technical/marketing writer, ergo Microsoft Office, Google Docs,
HTML. :)

Resume: LinkedIn @ [http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw](http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw) or
[http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com](http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com)

Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com

Experienced technical writer and marketing writer. Online/Web help, print/PDF
documentation, press releases, Web site copy, FAQs, white papers.

------
grantpalin
Location: British Columbia, Canada

Remote: yes

Relocate: yes, for the right job

Technologies: .NET, C#, HTML, CSS, Sass, Foundation, PHP, WordPress

Learning: Python, ASP.NET MVC, Web API, Entity Framework

Interests: web site/app development, database, mobile apps, data analysis,
electronic health records

Website: [http://grantpalin.com](http://grantpalin.com) (pardon the sawdust,
working on some updates)

Email: grant at my domain

Recently finished my BSc in Health Information Science, so interested in doing
tech work in health field, but open to other areas.

------
steelcave
Location: Windsor, Colorado, USA

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, Bash, Go, Git, Arch Linux, Ubuntu Server, CentOS,
Apache, MySQL, EAGLE

Resume:
[http://steelcaverobotics.com/resume.pdf](http://steelcaverobotics.com/resume.pdf)

Email: josh[at]steelcaverobotics[dot]com

Site: [http://steelcaverobotics.com/](http://steelcaverobotics.com/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/steelcaverobotics](https://github.com/steelcaverobotics)

------
qute
Location: Germany

Remote: Probably

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX, Meteor), PHP, Python | Wordpress,
Contao | MySQL, PostgreSQL | Git

Resume: I'm a _Designer /Computer Scientist_ and I'm looking for work in:

\- Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

\- Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

\- Research (Need someone who can think?)

More on my skills and portfolios here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8399430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8399430)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
trendbend

      Location: Ireland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Basic Java/Lisp; HTML+CSS, AutoHotkey, VB scripting, Linux knowledge
      Email: tran[]firs@gmx.com without the brackets.
    

I'll work for free assuming the living costs at the location isn't
unreasonably high. I can work for free for 6 months at most. What am I looking
for? Any kind of trainee developer role. Back/front-end, it doesn't matter.

------
swathij
Location: Seattle, WA; looking to relocate to Atlanta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Atlanta

Technologies: Java, C/C++, CUDA

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/swathi-resume](http://tinyurl.com/swathi-resume)

Email: janagamaswathi@gmail.com

I currently work on developing Java service back-ends. I have a passion for
solving challenging problems and have a very good knowledge of distributed
systems.

I am always on the look out for opportunities which allow me to learn and
expand my skills on the job.

------
mdturnerphys
Location: Seattle

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors,
optics, MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Email: matt at the domain above

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
speeder
Location: São Paulo city, São Paulo state, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Lua, C, C++, Obj-C, Android Java

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)

E-Mail: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

I am a game developer (that can develop non-game stuff too), that has been
working with mobile (both games and apps) for 5 years now.

I particularly like to learn new stuff, pull unorthodox solutions and be
curious in general.

------
austinhutch
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: HTML/CSS, Javascript, PHP, SQL, Hive, D3.js/Chart.js, Tableau

Resume:
[http://austinhutchison.com/resume.pdf?hc](http://austinhutchison.com/resume.pdf?hc)

Email: hutchison.127@gmail.com

Looking for technical marketing roles.

I have a marketing education and experience working in IT with large amounts
of data. I would like to find a role focusing on growth and or product
management.

------
mattyp
Location: Knoxville, TN

Willing to relocate: Seattle, San Francisco (SF), Austin are preferable, but I
am willing to relocate.

Technologies: .NET, C++, C, C#, Python, Django, PostgreSQL

Resume: www.matthewmprior.com/resume/

About me: I am a senior in Computer Science at the University of Tennessee. I
worked on the cloud team as a software engineer in my previous internship. I
am looking for full time opportunities as a software engineer in June, 2015.

Email: mprior at vols.utk.edu

------
redeleven
Location: Cardiff, UK

Remote: Open to the idea.

Willing to relocate: Have done before.

Technologies: C#, ASP.Net MVC, EF, MySQL, JS

Resume: I'll email it if you get in contact.

Email: alex.harper@gmx.com

Freelance C# developer with 4 years commercial experience. Projects have been
everything from automated manufacturing test and reporting systems to
websites. Quick to pick up new technologies. Interested in meeting more
clients, finding projects, or joining a company working on something
interesting.

------
Grue3
Location: Moscow, Russian Federation

Remote: as long as eventually I relocate

Willing to relocate: very

Technologies: Python (Django), Javascript, Lisp

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV.pdf)

Email: timofei dot shatrov at gmail

I've been doing web development for 4 years and now looking for a new
opportunity in a different environment. Will consider any offers.

------
pcardoso
Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends.

Technologies: iOS, Objective C, HTML5, Javascript, PHP, CSS, HTML5, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Laravel, Ruby on Rails

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrojscardoso](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrojscardoso)

Email: pcardoso at gmail

I’m a iOS and web developer. I am happily employed but a new project to tackle
would be interesting. Willing to travel.

------
xasos
Hi! I am a 16 year old developer looking for internships for the Summer of
2015. I have experience with Java and the MEAN stack (currently learning iOS).
I'm super willing to learn and have previous industry experience and want to
grow my skills even further.

Location: Chicago, IL/San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: MEAN, Java, Android, iOS (1/2 year)

Resume: Please send me an email :)

Email: nirajpant7@gmail.com

------
zero-g

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java & other JVM langs (Groovy, Clojure, Scala), Hadoop, Python, Javascript
      Resume: on request
      Email: michael.savelyev@gmail.com
      
      I am language agnostic, prefer backend development.
      Looking for a challenging job in a startup or small company.

------
alexebird
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full-stack, Rails, Ruby, Objective-C, Angular, Coffeescript,
Javascript, SQL, HTML, CSS, Elasticsearch, Redis, Clojure, Bash, *nix, Java,
golang and more that I'm less interested in

Resume: Upon request.

Email: alexebird at gmail

About me: I love learning new things and building solutions, and am interested
in doing challenging and meaningful work. Please get in touch!

------
amis99
Location: Germany

Remote: Only, please. Part time in the beginning.

Willing to relocate: not for 2014, likely for 2015.

Technologies: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

------
fsniper
Location: Istanbul, Turkey Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
You name it technology is only the tool. Mostly Linux system administration
and devops stuff.FullStack Engineer, Apache nginx, mysql, postgresql, php,
python, ruby a bit, salt stack. Resume: tr.linkedin.com/in/onuryalazi email:
onur (a) yalazi org

------
kodeseeker
Location : San Francisco Bay Area. Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

------
jnaour
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Statistician engineer with specialization in Big Data: SciPy
stack, SAS, Hadoop stack (Pig, Hive, ...), Spark, elasticsearch, Java, Scala,
Python, SQL, JavaScript

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour](http://www.linkedin.com/in/juliennaour)

Email: julnaour {at} gmail (.) com

------
9wymanm
Location: SF Remote: Possibly. Willing to relocate: No. Technologies:
Rails/Rails, Javascript, Backbone, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SQL, and little bit of
Java, Python and PHP Resume: Contact me via email. Email: mw32[at]uw[dot]edu
Recent grad, experienced with Rails and Backbone, looking for work in SF.

------
villek
Location: Helsinki, Finland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS+SASS, Node.js, Python (Django), Cordova

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/villekaravirta](http://www.linkedin.com/in/villekaravirta)

Email: vkaravir at gmail.com

Brief bio: developer at heart, researching/teaching educational technologies
for programming education

------
adrice727
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Would consider

Willing to Relocate: Possibly (California, Portland, Austin)

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node, Backbone, HTML/CSS, MySQL, Neo4j,
MongoDB, Famo.us, and D3. Some experience with Python, Ruby, and Java.

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1oB6j7h](http://bit.ly/1oB6j7h)

Email: adrice727@gmail.com

------
sharmanaetor
Location: Cedar Rapids, IA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, PHP, JavaScript

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG](http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG)

Email: sharmagauravanil@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with Java and PHP experience. I'm currently working
on AngularJS apps and have just started working on my first Android app.

------
ryanlin
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: After I graduate from college

Technologies: C, C++, Python, C#, PHP, Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32170031/RyanResume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32170031/RyanResume.pdf)

Email: linr2 at rpi dot edu

------
arenaninja
Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hbhgysg8lbn](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hbhgysg8lbn)

Looking for Houston, TX or remote

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS, Python (currently playing with Flask),
JavaScript (and jQuery)

Also basic Java/C/C++ knowledge

------
vefu
Location: Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, MySQL, HTML, CSS

Resume: Please email me

Email: codyhansen92 (at) gmail (.) com

Just graduated from college in May, but I've been working as a web developer
for the past 2 years. Looking for any position where I can continue developing
my development skills and learn new things!

------
kiliancs
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TPAE, SCCD, Maximo, WebSphere, Oracle, MSSQL, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Java, C#, Python, Lua, JavaScript, jQuery, MooTools, PHP, Symphony2,
WordPress, CSS, HTML5

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

Email: kilian [at] aktive [.] cat

------
albur
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java EE (Spring, Hibernate, Maven, etc), PHP (Laravel, Zend,
Doctrine, etc), Python, Bash, MySQL, Linux, Git, Mercurial, etc

Resume: [http://www.alberto-burgos.com](http://www.alberto-burgos.com)

Email: albertoburgosmh at gmail.com

------
mathewpeterson
Location: Wisconsin, USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: LAMP: Symfony2, Doctrine, Composer. Devops: Chef, Ansible,
Vagrant, AWS. Git/Github. Currently learning Node.js

Website:
[https://keybase.io/mathewpeterson](https://keybase.io/mathewpeterson)

Email: me@mathewpeterson.com

------
sdiw
Location: Lausanne, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Android, EmberJS

Portfolio:
[http://sapandiwakar.in/portfolio/](http://sapandiwakar.in/portfolio/)

Blog: [http://sapandiwakar.in/](http://sapandiwakar.in/)

Email: diwakar.sapan@gmail.com

------
kd7ike
Location: Idaho

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Java, Python, NodeJS, Hadoop, MySQL

Resume: [http://kimebert.us/](http://kimebert.us/)

Email: kim@kd7ike.info

I love debugging and identifying what is wrong with a system. I'm looking for
a new challenge and place to grow.

------
AquiGorka
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front End

Resume: [http://aquigorka.com/resume/2014/](http://aquigorka.com/resume/2014/)

Email: gorka @ aquigorka.com

Cofounded: www.TrotaMexico.com, Ruta Mendoza & Mendoza Wineries (Apple
AppStore)

------
vinu76jsr
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python

Resume:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KdYbLWvFn0g6RHn319-tesC5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1KdYbLWvFn0g6RHn319-tesC5LUOyrMazSu768nwZT58/pub)

Email: vinu76jsr@gmail.com

------
fumar
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Adwords, Doubleclick Search, Google Analytics, Adobe Suite, Bing
Ads

Email: vpenajr @ outlook.com

Resume: Manage over $1.8 MM in paid search. I love to use digital marketing to
target specific users in the funnel and drive them to convert.

------
danielweber
Location: Charlotte, NC

Remote: yes, also willing to do some travel

Willing to relocate: not yet

Technologies: Ruby, C, C++, security, Java, full LAMP, JavaScript, jQuery/UI,
Android, Python, Golang, Clojure, Assembly.

Resume: available on request

Email: (5-letter-last-name)(3-letter-first-name) at gmail

------
betacar
Location: Santiago, Chile.

Remote: OK.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, CoffeeScript, NodeJS, BackboneJS, Ruby on
Rails, CSS, HTML.

Resume: [http://cl.linkedin.com/in/betacar](http://cl.linkedin.com/in/betacar)

Email: carbetacar at gmail

------
hiringthrowaway
employed, but curious

Location: London, UK

Remote: considered

Willing to relocate: considered

Contract/part-time: considered

Technologies: I can pass a FizzBuzz test and built my first website in the
early 2000s, but realistically you'd consider me for relatively high-level b2b
sales, or the sort of perspective on UI and customer development that's less
from Tufte and more from providing thousands of demos of relatively complex
and specialist SaaS. If your startup is vaguely aviation-related there's a
possibility I might have useful knowledge or contacts. Apparently some people
still think degrees in economics are worth something too.

Resume: on request

Email: hnavailable@gmail.com

------
scmoore
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML, CSS, Git

Resume: scottcmoore.com/resume

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

Looking for employment hopefully doing backend web application development (in
any language) but open to all kinds of challenging work.

------
mcmillion
Location: Little Rock, Arkansas

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Potentially, but not immediately

Technologies: Full-Stack Web Developer (Rails, .Net, Angular, others) with a
focus in UI/UX design and API development.

Resume: mcmillion.io

Email: matthew@mcmillion.io

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yeah

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
quiqueqs
Position: Android Developer

Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Freelance/Part-time: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Resume/Portfolio:
[https://www.henriqueboregio.com](https://www.henriqueboregio.com)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

------
passionate_bee
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate:No

Technologies: Java, Python, Ruby, Android, JavaScript, Oracle, MySQL,
Cassandra, Memcached

Resume: Upon request

Email: hipatel7[at]gmail[dot]com

------
nachteilig
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front end, ruby/rails, php, a bit of python and node, sysadmin /
aws / do

Resume: Upon request

Email: nachteilig@edzp.de

------
stickperson
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, AngularJS

Resume: email me!

Email: glik22@gmail.com

Interested in frontend, backend, or full stack work.

------
dominotw
There is 2 threads on the front page?

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL,
Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha (at) vidakovic (dot) si

Worked on many projects in course of four years. Have great experience in HTML
and CSS, web designing and protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of
PHP, MySQL and Laravel. Willing to work full time or project based.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

------
torkable
Location: Denver, CO

Willing to work remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, MongoDB, Postgis, and others

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8vWXNtk1viPRHhrMjM3MkdZS0t...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8vWXNtk1viPRHhrMjM3MkdZS0t1OVFHM0I5bXdwakxQbkVv/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jks15063@gmail.com

